
Ask HN: Why is the citizenlab spy story not available anymore on the nytimes? - simon_acca
I read this story last week [0], now went back to look for it and it was gone. I did some googling but couldn&#x27;t figure out what happened to it. Anyone knows?<p>p.s. of course the wayback machine has it[1], my question is why it&#x27;s not hosted at the origin anymore<p>0: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19006477
1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20190204130938&#x2F;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;aponline&#x2F;2019&#x2F;01&#x2F;25&#x2F;us&#x2F;ap-cybersecurity-undercover-operatives.html
======
itamarst
It's probably a licensing issue, and NY Times can't share AP articles for more
than a week or something.

They link to this story directly on AP site in a followup story
([https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/28/world/black-cube-nso-
citi...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/28/world/black-cube-nso-citizen-lab-
intelligence.html) links to
[https://apnews.com/9f31fa2aa72946c694555a5074fc9f42](https://apnews.com/9f31fa2aa72946c694555a5074fc9f42))

------
rolph
info management i think. the political outfall is probably not a good taste
for NYtimes. this is still around though:

[https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/citizen-lab-toronto-
under...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/citizen-lab-toronto-undercover-
israeli-software-1.4994068)

~~~
ada1981
What is “info management”?

